
Cracking the 12+ Character Password Barrier, Literally - neic
http://www.netmux.com/blog/cracking-12-character-above-passwords
======
dbg31415
This is a dupe.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13355850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13355850)

